# I have another little surprise for you



## Mr Swann

Hello !
How can I say
«I will have another surprise for you»

In romaneste ???

Multumesc !!!


----------



## mira ceti

Salut,

Si tu veux dire que tu as encore une surprise, que tu as préparé une nouvelle surprise  on dit : *Am o nouă surpriză pentru tine.*
Si tu veux dire que tu aurai une autre surprise et pas celle ci, on dira : *Am / Voi avea* (le futur)*altă surpriză pentru tine.*

A.


----------



## Mr Swann

C'est la réponse numéro 1 qui est la bonne

Multumesc Mira


----------



## mira ceti

Avec plaisir.


----------



## misadro

_.. (şi) o să mai am o surpriză pentru tine ..
_


----------



## farscape

misadro said:


> _.. (şi) o să mai am o surpriză pentru tine ..
> _



This one is much better and in fact "O să am o altă surpriză pentru tine" is what I'd use.


Later,



.


----------

